# html beginner, help



## CormacH (May 10, 2008)

I know the bare minimum of how to make a web page and I was wondering if anyone could reccommend a site that shows html for beginners.
thanks


----------



## Shinzor (May 9, 2008)

Hey there, if you search via google there are a lot of good websites but its hard to pick the right one I guess Ive always had that problem. When I first started web design I used free hosts provided by lycos and yahoo and such but whilst using free hosting services provided by lycos I cam across this website run by them http://www.webmonkey.com/ Web Monkey its really good, provide basic tutorial on basic html and go into java apps and other languages that can help boost ur website up. The best thing is they have quick reference guides or cheat sheets for those of us who tend to have memory problems using internet jargon. So I feel they help quite a bit.

Also recommend http://www.w3schools.com/HTML/ w3 schools they do html standard checks to see if your website coded well and also a very useful reference guide for html.

Hope that helps...


----------



## CormacH (May 10, 2008)

will both of these sites provide xhtml aswell and start from the very beginning?
thanks for the help


----------



## Shinzor (May 9, 2008)

w3schools provide very basic help for xhtml very good resource if not the best...


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

To add another site.

www.htmlite.com


----------



## webgoods (May 21, 2009)

Another great site for a beginner is HTMLgoodies.com. Great tutorial series.


----------



## prema770 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi there
Suggest ... CodePupil - Learn to code thru fun visual exercises & games
:smile:


----------



## halldaniel454 (Jul 29, 2015)

easy to use HTML for anyone.
use Google search engine & search HTML tutorials & practice for that work which you learn in tutorial.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I would add another recommendation for W3C Schools.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

To start, I would go to W3Schools Online Web Tutorials

If you get into PHP then you will need a professional hosting service to run the PHP code.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This thread is from 2008. Can it be closed? He's probably not a beginner anymore.


----------



## prajakta279 (Sep 7, 2015)

W3Schools is my all time favourite website for learning online. It is best for beginners.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Koala, I didn't even notice. I tend not to look at dates, just recent replies. Closed.


----------

